# The new baby is here!!!!!



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Sleepy baby boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh so sweet!!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely, can't wait to hear what name you come up with


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

So cute! Congratulations.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is so cute! He reminds me of Swizzle when he was a puppy. Crossing my fingers that the big meeting goes smoothly. You can post too many puppy pictures so keep them coming.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! So very very sweet! I have a huge case of puppy envy!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

What a cutie, I love silvers LOL


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well the first meeting went very well ... Rhett sniffed and then ignored little guy.. His bully stick is so much more I interesting. But sits and watches the playpen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rhett'smom said:


> Well the first meeting went very well ... Rhett sniffed and then ignored little guy.. His bully stick is so much more I interesting. But sits and watches the playpen.


Rhett has his priorities straight! It's good he's keeping an eye on things. Glad the new little one has been accepted/ignored, sounds like things are off to a great start.:thumb: All good wishes for you and your cute new addition, looking forward to learning his name. :dog:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Precious! Looking forward to updates on how every one is doing with LOTS OF PHOTOS!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Here is the man having a blanket attack moment.. He was just killing it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Then a snooze in Mom's lap


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Rhett just rolls his eyes at the little guy. Then sniffs his backside and noses him over.. Then little man just looks up at like " I just figured out these legs and you keep bumping the reset button"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a beautiful little fellow! I am going to thoroughly enjoy watching this baby grow up! Silver is my favourite Poodle puppy colour. The transition is amazing.


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Awe so darling!!! Congratulation on that beautiful baby!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh so cute! What a sweet baby face, congratulations!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Precious little silver boy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds like Rhett is going to be a great older brother. Your puppy is so gorgeous. It took me three days to name Swizzle. Are you narrowing down the possibilities yet?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well we think?!? His name will be Jippy ... As of right now.. DH calls him Mini Rhett shortened to MIster.. So it is up in the air .. But guess who slept in the bed last night??? Yep the puppy snuggled in with DH. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your husbands sounds like my kind of guy. Jippy is a cute name. I have not heard it before and it sounds upbeat and happy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. I hope they become BFF very soon.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well the vet visit went well! He weighs a whopping 2.68 pounds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is always a relief when the first vet visit goes well. He is a big boy about a quarter of a pound bigger than Swizzle at that age. My Aussie weighed 63 pounds. My husband still can't get over how small Swizzle is, now a whopping 7 pounds. He keeps saying "he is so tiny".


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

So now that things are on a normal schedule. The morning routine is settled. Morning coffee and loving are very entertaining. Jippy is trying to play with his brother who still has not quite figured out what he is. But Rhett is showing him is toys.. All bigger than Jippy . Then Jippy tries to jump to attack Rhett's ears. No growling or hostilities just curious behavior. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

DH is now referring to the poodle boys as brats!!! Just because they are devoted to their Mommy!! And just because they ignore him when get home from work is no reason to say those things!!! Lol !!! Bonding happens at 2 am potty time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

EGADS! He's just too cute for words!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is sooooo cute!!! I want to kiss kiss him!!! Love his name! Hi Jippy!


----------

